# Rookie looking to find a secret?



## RustyWedge (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello

Im new here and this is my vary fist post! I am at most a novice with working with wood but not totally green. I've made a few thing over time but nothing like what im wanting to build that I have congerd up in my mind! I am wanting to start to build a rustic chest style coffie table with proud box joints. I was wanting to know other than glue what holds the joint together?

Dovetails lock the joint in but a box joints seem that they need more than just glue? I was planing on using 1 by 6 for the sides and Chamfer the bordes at the joints so it gives a "joinery/rustic" look.

Thanks


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard! You can use pinned box joints. Just Google Image it or search here on LJ. I like what you are trying to do.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

If you glue the box joint, it will NOT fall apart. The joint provides a great deal of good gluing surface (side to side grain rather than end grain). The biggest problem you may have is if you make the joint too tight you may not be able to get it together with the glue…

Good luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

The box joint will not fall apart. If you like proud box joints check out Greene and Greene furniture. They use proud finger joints with square pegs that hide screws. The screws add strength and also clamp the corner together while the glue dries. Here is an example.

Good luck!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Box joints with glue shouldn't ever be a problem. However, you could drill down through the fingers and insert a dowel or metal rod for a mechanical connection.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if you refer to during glueup , then yes, box joints could use light clamping to make sure the joints don't slip out during glueup. But once glued, they actually have more glue surface than dovetails and will prove to be a stronger joint without anything other than just the joint+glue.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome Rusty, this is a great site. The only piece of advice I can give you is to watch out for some of the folks on here…


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Do a test: Glue and clamp two boards together and come back the next day and tear the joint apart. You will find the the wood will fail before the glue does. So yes "Just Glue" is plenty strong.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have used this type of joint often. I make a piece of inside corner as shown and while the box is in the clamps I pin the corner nailer into the inside of the box. Then I can take off the clamps.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

These joints are under pressure often, no back up.


----------



## RustyWedge (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for the help. I love the way Chuck Zeller make his steamer trunks with the proud joints and pegs from chuckswoodbarn.com.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you want something rustic looking make the corners hand cut dovetails like you would see an an antique 6 board chest. It will never come apart.


----------

